# Quale Gruppo/Cantante ha caratterizzato gli anni 90 in Italia?



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2015)

Secondo il vostro parere, quale cantante o gruppo si può associare agli anni 90 come simbolo musicale? E perché?


----------



## Hammer (18 Marzo 2015)

Se intendi un'identificazione nell'immaginario collettivo, direi gli 883


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2015)

883 per il pop .. eifell 65 per la dance ... in italia


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 883 per il pop .. eifell 65 per la dance ... in italia



gli eiffel però sono fine anni 90, inizio 2000. 
per l'eurodance secondo me più Alexia. 

concordo sugli 883 per quanto riguarda il pop.


----------



## DannySa (18 Marzo 2015)

Beh direi anche Jovanotti


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2015)

Non avete detto il perchè però &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Marzo 2015)

Per quanto riguarda la scena Alternativa sicuramente Marlene Kuntz, Afterhours, CSI. Sul mainstream non mi pronuncio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2015)

In Italia faccio la mia lista:
Vasco Rossi
Zucchero
Gianna Nannini
Eduardo Bennato


----------



## Eziomare (18 Marzo 2015)

a livello di qualità il top sono stati secondo me i CSI, artisticamente eccezionali.
Lindo Ferretti a mio avviso è al livello dei piu' grandi (De Andrè, Gaber, Battiato...), davvero un grande artista, il principe del rock (del vero rock) italiano


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2015)

Litfiba (anche se quelli della trilogia del potere degli anni 80' rimangono il top), Almamegretta, Subsonica, Bluvertigo, Afterhours e nel metal indubbiamente i Rhapsody e Lacuna Coil. 883, Lunapop, Articolo 31, Jovanotti sono stati, almeno per me, sempre spazzatura.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Marzo 2015)

I Rhapsody sono peggio degli 883


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> I Rhapsody sono peggio degli 883


Ma per piacere...


----------



## davoreb (18 Marzo 2015)

Vasco, 883, Art.31


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Marzo 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non avete detto il perchè però ��



io quelli che ho citato li ho messi perché secondo me negli anni '90 in italia c'è stato il boom dell'eurodance, mi ricordo che da bambina ascoltavo tantissimo la radio e quel genere era ovunque. 

poi anche gli 883 andavano fortissimo fra i ragazzini. 
quando uscirono "hanno ucciso l'uomo ragno" o "nord sud ovest est" vendettero tantissimo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere...


Confermo e sottoscrivo. Ridicoli all'ennesima potenza. 
"For the king for the land for the moooooountain". MA DAI


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Marzo 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Confermo e sottoscrivo. Ridicoli all'ennesima potenza.
> "For the king for the land for the moooooountain". MA DAI


Non saranno tra i migliori gruppi power metal al mondo, ma hanno sicuramente lasciato un'impronta al metal italiano. Poi te vedo che hai citato i Marlene Kuntz, che probabilmente sono tra i gruppi più abominevoli che l'Italia abbia mai partorito _"non c'è contatto di mucosa con mucosa eppur mi infetto di te"_ Marco Carta saprebbe scrivere di meglio.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non saranno tra i migliori gruppi power metal al mondo, ma hanno sicuramente lasciato un'impronta al metal italiano. Poi te vedo che hai citato i Marlene Kuntz, che probabilmente sono tra i gruppi più abominevoli che l'Italia abbia mai partorito _"non c'è contatto di mucosa con mucosa eppur mi infetto di te"_ Marco Carta saprebbe scrivere di meglio.


non sono un loro fan accanito, ma i primi due dei Marlene sono ottimi album ed in genere sono considerari pietre miliari del rock italiano alternativo. I Rhapsody lì possono pure solfeggiarmi tutto The art of fugue di Bach, ma se poi mi scrivono robe tamarrissime per ragazzini di 12 anni con in camera i poster delle cronache di Narnia sai cosa me ne faccio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Marzo 2015)

Gli 883 e la musica dance dei vari Eiffel e Prezioso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2015)

Momento momento momentoooooooo state parlando dei Rhapsody .. hahahah


----------

